# Searching for Dog Behaviorist in Arlington Va



## sinicide (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm looking for a Dog Behaviorist to help with my aggressive dog around the Arlington, VA area. I'm hoping someone might have some recommendations for me to look at.

Thanks.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I recommend Michael Peer - his web site is dogobedience.com - I have watched Michael working with some of his clients at the dog park in Reston and he does a terrific job. 

He is not a behaviorist, but a good trainer. He used to be a K9 handler and he is still involved in law enforcement. 

Michael LOVES dogs - his passion is training. He has been very helpful to quite a few folks that attend the dog park. 

Good luck with your pooch!


----------



## WirelessG (Jan 22, 2013)

I came across this thread looking for a trainer in the NVA area. I believe the correct website is dogbedience.com (no "o" after "dog").


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

If you want a board certified behaviorist, this is the place to look. Find a Board Certified Veterinary Behaviorist « ACVB


----------

